# Broncos vs. Patriots MNF



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

So seriously, why isn't pole dancing an olympic sport!!
:lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Watching Randy jump into Sid's (the Viking fan with the huge guns) arms brought back a lot of good memories.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d80bd1991
Check out the 2:20 mark


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

After the Patriots inconsistant play as of late, It looks like we are back!!

Woodpecker hope to see you in the playoff's if we can make it, and with the Patriot scedual we do have a shot!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> scedual


Their what???!!! :lol: :lol:

Woodpecker, I will leave this drubbing alone.......Way too easy for a guy that has been dogging the Vikings all year!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> After the Patriots inconsistant play as of late, It looks like we are back!!


I'm not sure if you're back or not, but :beer: !! Congrats.



djleye said:


> Way too easy for a guy that has been dogging the Vikings all year!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :wink:


Once again it seems like the Broncos and the Vikings are in the same boat!! DAMMIT!!!



> So seriously, why isn't pole dancing an olympic sport!!
> :lol:


----------

